# Roger Abrantes



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

Wanted to share a website I found. I had never heard of this man, but the articles I have like very much,

This is a quote from the linked article.

"


----------



## mahhi22 (Jul 14, 2009)

Quote & link not displaying. Can you try posting again?


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Not sure of the quote but here's his site... Roger Abrantes | Life is great!

Found him yesterday too and was reading quite a bit.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I shared his page on my fb wall yesterday. Pretty cool link!


----------



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

This is the quote I was trying to share.

Stop caring about labels Be Free
We are over swamped by labels because labels sell, but they only sell if you buy them. Should you be a positive, ultra-positive, R+, R++, R+P-, balanced, naturalistic, moralistic, Milanese, conservative, realistic, progressive, clickerian or authoritarian dog owner? Stop caring about what label you should bear. When you enjoy a great moment with your dog, the label you bear is irrelevant. A label is a burden; it restricts you and takes away your freedom. Labels are for insecure people that need to hide behind an image. Believe in yourself, be the type of dog owner you want to be and you won’t need labels.


----------



## Jack's Dad (Jun 7, 2011)

Debbieg said:


> This is the quote I was trying to share.
> 
> Stop caring about labels Be Free
> We are over swamped by labels because labels sell, but they only sell if you buy them. Should you be a positive, ultra-positive, R+, R++, R+P-, balanced, naturalistic, moralistic, Milanese, conservative, realistic, progressive, clickerian or authoritarian dog owner? Stop caring about what label you should bear. When you enjoy a great moment with your dog, the label you bear is irrelevant. A label is a burden; it restricts you and takes away your freedom. Labels are for insecure people that need to hide behind an image. Believe in yourself, be the type of dog owner you want to be and you won’t need labels.


I really like that quote Debbie. His other suggestions are very good, as are some of the other links.
Many discussions on here would go a lot better if we applied some of his logic to them.


----------



## mahhi22 (Jul 14, 2009)

Debbieg said:


> When you enjoy a great moment with your dog, the label you bear is irrelevant.


:thumbup:


----------

